# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - clipboard =

## Rrjeti

A keni ndonjë ide apo propozim për përkthim të fjalës clipboard?

----------


## Peniel

Një mendim nga ana ime. Nëse e përkthen duhet pasur parasysh që është një fjalë e përbërë *clip+board*.


Mendoj që përkthimi është *tabela lidhëse*. Tani se çfarë është *tabela lidhëse* në kompjuter kjo është çështje tjetër.

Kalofshi mirë.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

clipboard ne kompjuter eshte vendi i memorjes ku mbahen te regjistruara te gjitha copy, cat cfare ka te beje kjo me tabele lidhse :P eshte perkthimi i sakte nga gjuha angleze po jo i sakte per sherbimin e saj ne kompjuter

----------


## Gepardi

Cliboard ne kompjuter eshte frymezuar nga fjala anglisht "clipboard" qe i refereohet objektit ne figuren me poshte.



Dmth eshte nje tabele ne te cilen kapen fleta. Nuk besoj se kemi nje fjale te tille ne shqip dhe perkthimi direkt i clipboard me duket i pavend. Ndoshta mund te beje pjese ne perjashtimet, pra te huazohet kjo fjale meqe mungon ne shqip, ose mund te gjendet nje objekt tjeter origjinal shqip qe perfaqeson punen e bere nga clipboard ne kompjuter .

----------


## klodj

Gabimi me i madh gjate perkthimeve te termave kompjuterike eshte perkthimi fjale per fjale dhe kur te del pastaj fjala "tabele lidhese" rri dhe vret mendjen kot se ku eshte kjo tabele edhe pse eshte tabele lidhese e cfare lidh etj etj..

Prandaj duhet nisur nga vete funksioni qe ka. Psh clipboard mund te quhet pa frike  vend-ruajtje ose pak me gjate vend-i perkohshem-ruajtje.

kaq

----------


## Qyfyre

Blloku (ne kuptimin bllok shenimesh) mbase ??

----------


## BesmirG

Kjo mund te jete nga fjalet me te veshtira per t'u perkthyer ne shqip, sepse nuk ekziston ne fjalor fjala per nje karton leter qe ka nje kapese siper.
Çfarë mendoni per *mbledhës/e*?

Sipas fjalorit te shqipes,

1. Që shërben për të mbledhur diçka në një vend. _Makinë mbledhëse_.

3. _mat._ Që mbledh në mënyrë automatike disa numra dhe shënon në letër shumën e mbledhur. _Makinë mbledhëse_.

----------

